# under bed pickup dump



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this product? Seems all around first class from what I have read and speaking with company owner.

www.stealthdumptrucks.com







I think I am going to put one on my new one ton Chev.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks constructed well should be nice post some pics and tell us how she fly's


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

Will do Rope, but may wait the day and see if any negs come up on AS tomorrow. Later


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I have looked at several choices for dump conversion and this one looks excellent simply because it lifts the bed up over the bumper while tilting it! I have an 01 F-350 crew,longbed, w/ 7.3 that I haul wood and chips in. Right now I have been using that silly little loadhandler with a sheet of lexan under it to crank out a full load of chips but still have to unload the firewood mostly by hand. What about concerns with the bed itself deforming? Would reinforcing it be necessary?


----------



## asthesun (Jul 1, 2009)

thats a pretty fresh setup, i like it. too bad you couldnt make it into a rolloff too. seen those custom lowrider trucks where the bed dumps and spins around and such?


----------



## gink595 (Jul 1, 2009)

So what does a unit like that cost?? Looks really nice.


----------



## TDunk (Jul 1, 2009)

Slvrmple72 said:


> What about concerns with the bed itself deforming? Would reinforcing it be necessary?



That's the biggest problem with them. If there isn't any bracing ahead of the lifting brace, and there's alot of weight in the front of the bed, the bed can buckle. As long as you use your head on how to load them, most people don't have any problems, But there's always that one guy. There's alot of moving parts, but compared to other systems that i've worked on it looks very well made and engineered.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure if it's a stealth or not, I'm waiting for the guy to call me back, but I buddy of mine has one, looks real similar, if not same.

hes gotten caught a couple times with loading it too heavy, not a big deal though, it is a pickup, and the load is just gonna get dumped anyway, so he just hops in and tosses some out. lol He had his bed twisted a bit from loading it improperly I think. He swears not, but it looked way bad to me. Couple pieces of angle iron welded underneath, stabilized it immensely. 

Hope it helps,

Jeff


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wondering - if you're using the truck for work, why not just put a flatbed and hoist on it? You can build up sides on the flatbed to chip into and you won't have to worry about beating up or scratching the box.

Do you like the look of the original pickup box better than that of a flatbed or dump box? The problem with the original pickup box is that it holds so much less than a flatbed or dump box because of the fender wells. A 7' wide flatbed will hold so much more than a pickup box. JMO...


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 1, 2009)

The ones I've seen weren't so complicated and seemed a little more robust looking (not as many long, slender bars and moving parts). And most of the guys that have installed 'em seemed to have good luck not deforming their beds by doing a bit of welding and adding a little support here and there you just can't get with bolts. Course this one lifts up over the bumper....

Keep kicking the idea around myself. Also have the F350 longbed 7.3. The kits I've seen are about a grand if memory serves. How much does this one run?

Edit: I've also thought of just going with Arbor Pro's suggestion though. Seems more useful.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 1, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> Just wondering - if you're using the truck for work, why not just put a flatbed and hoist on it? You can build up sides on the flatbed to chip into and you won't have to worry about beating up or scratching the box.
> 
> Do you like the look of the original pickup box better than that of a flatbed or dump box? The problem with the original pickup box is that it holds so much less than a flatbed or dump box because of the fender wells. A 7' wide flatbed will hold so much more than a pickup box. JMO...



:agree2:

Unless, you're like one of my wood guys. I have this guy, who will put in his s-10, about half a cord, strapped down, and in a 1ton p/u box made into a trailer, atleast a cord, strapped. that sucker squats real low. Just be mindful of weight. To me that's my limitation.


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

This unit is $2800 delivered. I have thought of putting in an insert but quite a bit of capacity is lost. A flat bed dump would be nice but I would prefer to keep the look of the truck as I give estimates in it and keep in my driveway in a real nice neighborhood. It is called Stealth as it doesn't alter the height or appearance of the stock set up noticeably. 

I had one back in the 70's and never had any problem with the bed deforming. This may happen with rock or sand more likely i am guessing. The company has a 10 week wait to get one so he is selling a lot of them. 

I have a dump trailer that holds a full cord plus of split firewood. I plan to sell half cords with the pick up and this likely will pay the unit off quickly. To put a half cord in the large dump trailer and hook up and deliver and unhook is something I can't make myself do. I have been getting $250 a cord dropped and have sold a half cord in the past for $160 so this is my plan along with picking up small loads of wood to be split and taking them to my lot that may just have been chipped or thrown away.

I even had a little chip box on the last under bed dump I had. Don't plan to do this this time but maybe stump grindings, etc... When firewood is put on I probably would put a shield around the bed to prevent damage.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Jul 1, 2009)

250 a cord... I guess I have been out of the biz for too long.

I was getting a hundred bucks delivered, and 20 bucks to stack it. Upstate new york.

thumbs up if your getting 250.


----------



## John464 (Jul 1, 2009)

may be ok for wood thrown in by hand, if your still chucking wood in the ol' fashion way. Just will not hold up like a real dump body. I can see that tailgate developing closing problems then eventually falling off. Way back when we use to haul wood in a pickup truck it always went from a nice new truck to a beat up and dinged looking like it went through war after a few years of being in the woods. No tailgate ever survived.

I see what you are trying to achieve of having a personal vehicle and work vehicle combo. I found if I ever wanted to keep a nice pickup it would be off limits to hauling wood, the occasional saw/gear will go in it. I do estimates in an 09 GMC Sierrra and wouldnt ever think about letting the guys throw even the minimal amount of wood it would hold. You can always put higher sides and drive around like Sanford and Son.

Keep the wood going into real dump trucks imo, hold more and not care so much about the occasional scratch/ding.


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> 250 a cord... I guess I have been out of the biz for too long.
> 
> I was getting a hundred bucks delivered, and 20 bucks to stack it. Upstate new york.
> 
> thumbs up if your getting 250.



You have to get a certain customer that will pay $250 a cord for what they know will be consistently high quality seasoned wood and not screw them over much like tree service clients.


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

John464 said:


> may be ok for wood thrown in by hand, if your still chucking wood in the ol' fashion way. Just will not hold up like a real dump body. I can see that tailgate developing closing problems then eventually falling off. Way back when we use to haul wood in a pickup truck it always went from a nice new truck to a beat up and dinged looking like it went through war after a few years of being in the woods. No tailgate ever survived.
> 
> I see what you are trying to achieve of having a personal vehicle and work vehicle combo. I found if I ever wanted to keep a nice pickup it would be off limits to hauling wood, the occasional saw/gear will go in it. I do estimates in an 09 GMC Sierrra and wouldnt ever think about letting the guys throw even the minimal amount of wood it would hold. You can always put higher sides and drive around like Sanford and Son.
> 
> Keep the wood going into real dump trucks imo, hold more and not care so much about the occasional scratch/ding.



Like I said earlier, I have an 09 Chev 3500 hd. My GM cares about it as much as I do as he drives it while I drive the picker or crane to and from jobs etc. Today we tossed maybe 20 200 lb logs into the back of it and I could care less if the inside of the bed has dents in it. We were in too much of a hurry to go get the Dingo. I went to the lot and rolled them off the tailgate ....no prob. If you load wood over the sides of the pick up you WILL get dents. But we will be careful. A half cord is not that much wood and I have a bin that holds that much that I pick up with the crane and dump 2 of them into the dump trailer. It can likely be floated at the back of the pick up to load easier.


----------



## Brush Hog (Jul 1, 2009)

I like my ez-dumper insert. The two draw backs to it though are it adds weight to the truck and it sits higher than stock bed. Other than that it the best thing I ever bought.


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

Brush Hog said:


> I like my ez-dumper insert. The two draw backs to it though are it adds weight to the truck and it sits higher than stock bed. Other than that it the best thing I ever bought.



I thought about getting an EZ, Brush Hog, but like you said, the weight is to be considered. This under bed unit weighs about 300 plus lbs. 

Seems like you could cut off the excess over the bed aspect of the EZ?

I was interested in the stainless steel Truck Craft insert but just cannot talk myself into dropping $7k on it no matter how nice and light it is. You see cities with them all the time but, hey, they are spending the public's money.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 1, 2009)

treevet said:


> I thought about getting an EZ, Brush Hog, but like you said, the weight is to be considered. This under bed unit weighs about 300 plus lbs.
> 
> Seems like you could cut off the excess over the bed aspect of the EZ?
> 
> I was interested in the stainless steel Truck Craft insert but just cannot talk myself into dropping $7k on it no matter how nice and light it is. You see cities with them all the time but, hey, they are spending the public's money.



Then it is time for the public to repossess :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Then it is time for the public to repossess :hmm3grin2orange:



The problem I have with this model is the support system looks weak, piston looks underpowered. I noticed they dont show any pics of it with decent loads in the bed only empty raised beds. Plus as I mentioned the supports do not look that strong. I would be concerned about the strength of this system with the bed raised with the truck on even a road with a steep grade. It looks like any heavy load with a side lean would twist it like a pretz.

But in the pro side of the argument if you were looking to maintain the look of your truck and only wanted to haul lite loads it could be nice. 

I myself would prefer dump insert. Though it weighs more you can improve your suspension some to make up for it and it gives you the option of a headache board and slip in side boards for larger loads. Take it out and your bed is not destroyed from tossing big logs in.


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

> [UOTE=Stihl-O-Matic;1612716]The problem I have with this model is the support system looks weak, piston looks underpowered. I noticed they dont show any pics of it with decent loads in the bed only empty raised beds. Plus as I mentioned the supports do not look that strong. I would be concerned about the strength of this system with the bed raised with the truck on even a road with a steep grade. It looks like any heavy load with a side lean would twist it like a pretz.



They do sell a 5k rated piston but it is $1k more. They do show a full load of mulch being dumped on the 08 Silverado 3500 hd link but I don't know how much a load of dry mulch weighs. Not that much IMO. It does say this thing goes up 49 degrees as opposed to the standard 45 degrees.

You gotta worry about the side dump even on the dump insert. It is not a good approach on either choice. 



> But in the pro side of the argument if you were looking to maintain the look of your truck and only wanted to haul lite loads it could be nice.



Yeah I wouldn't ever be hauling stone or sand although I think I will prob add a helper set up to this truck anyway in case I want to boom a decent size log in when all my big trucks are full at the end of the day.



> I myself would prefer dump insert. Though it weighs more you can improve your suspension some to make up for it and it gives you the option of a headache board and slip in side boards for larger loads. Take it out and your bed is not destroyed from tossing big logs in.




I am still considering the dump insert but I am getting one or the other soon just mainly for the half cord dump to drive out with a stereo and some ac or just a nice easy ride instead of the dump trailer all the time.

A one ton dump just doesn't make any sense to me in my tree business. I would squash that thing like I did with the last one I had craning big honkers into it. I have 3 other big dumps.

With the dump insert it is more likely you will put it on your next truck too.


----------



## John464 (Jul 1, 2009)

treevet said:


> I am still considering the dump insert but I am getting one or the other soon just mainly for the half cord dump to drive out with a stereo and some ac or just a nice easy ride instead of the dump trailer all the time.
> 
> A one ton dump just doesn't make any sense to me in my tree business. I would squash that thing like I did with the last one I had craning big honkers into it. I have 3 other big dumps.
> 
> With the dump insert it is more likely you will put it on your next truck too.



so you are hand loading firewood to go deliver? why not just take your dump truck and load the half cord with a loader in under 10 mins and if a piece jumps over the side you dont have a dent? That truck is too purty to be messin with firewood. Looks exactly like mine(red too) cept mine is a 2500 Sierra(different front end) Nice truck!


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

John464 said:


> so you are hand loading firewood to go deliver? why not just take your dump truck and load the half cord with a loader in under 10 mins and if a piece jumps over the side you dont have a dent? That truck is too purty to be messin with firewood. Looks exactly like mine(red too) cept mine is a 2500 Sierra(different front end) Nice truck!



No we load with the conveyor into the trailer or, again, we throw, downhill (by hand) into a halfcord size bin and then pick it up with the boom truck (truck crane) and put it over the dump trailer and disconnect 2 end chokers and dump it into the dump trailer. 2 bins equal one cord.

Don't have a loader except a couple of mini skids.

Seems to me at the end of a day of tree work my gm can take a half hour to hand load a half cord (if spare time as there always is) and I can go and dump it on the way home and pick up $160 and go out and buy myself something real extravagant and stupid. (or wait a couple of weeks and put a couple of grand on some custom wheels and big tires, etc).

Thanx for the "nice truck" bet yours is too. Got any picts?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 1, 2009)

good for mulch that's it dont put wood in it with out bracing it{ the body}i have Sean to many guys do that the bed will bend tom trees


----------



## treevet (Jul 1, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> good for mulch that's it dont put wood in it with out bracing it{ the body}i have Sean to many guys do that the bed will bend tom trees



I agree, bed comes off in installation and my welder will reinforce it.


----------



## treevet (Jul 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I'd like to have a small aluminum flat bed for my 3/4 ton 4x4. It's a 96 Dodge and the paint is starting to go.
> 
> I've always hated the way the fenders stick out on a one ton and over the years have had the guys tear a few up. A small flat bet would not have to stick out as far as the back wheel fenders and would have considerably more floor space.
> 
> ...



You must be talking a dually Dan (fenders sticking out on a one ton)?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

treevet said:


> With the dump insert it is more likely you will put it on your next truck too.



That's the key right there for me. Yes, you'll lose some space and add some weight but you'll save your bed and like was said earlier, you can always put on some cheater boards. A dumping pickup bed might reduce your resale value depending on the customer whereas, you can just remove an ez dumper, put the tailgate back on and it looks like your truck has never really worked. Plus you still have the dump to slide into your new paint. No extra cost. JMO

My F350 came with a EZ dumper insert built over a flatbed. We built a removable chipbox into the EZ dumper which will hold about 8 yards. Once we upgrade to a real chip truck I'll scrounge the EZ dumper off the ford, sell it as a flatbed and put the dump in my 3/4 ton Chevy. I'll keep the chipbox off until I need a second truck on larger jobs then slide it into the cheater boards, throw in my 4 bolts and voila, 2 chip trucks! Takes about 3 minutes to convert to enclosed chip box. And I'll keep painting and switching that dump from pickup to pickup till...well...it just falls apart.


----------



## treevet (Jul 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've had several in the past. One was an 1980 one ton with a 454 and auto trans crew cab. Talk about a towing vehicle! I picked it up in 1990 with only 30k miles and wore it out. I've got a one ton now with a chip box, it's an 87F350 and it's no wider than a dually with the bump out fenders. Did I mention how I hate those fenders?
> 
> I've also got an 83 Ford F600 that looks almost like yours...it's got the Detroit 500ci with an Allison trans.
> 
> Your paint work looks good. Reminds me I've got some painting to do.



I have converted a number of non-dually one tons to dumps. 2 were pto's and one was electric. Wore all 3 out but got great use out of them. Come to think of it I haven't even ck'd if this one has a pto plate on the trans yet.

I know what you mean bout the fenders. I bought a dually bed for a dump bin for my crane and didn't take long for the fiberglass fenders to bust up and we tore them off. Next the tailgate stopped working from the bed torquing sideways.

Detroit 500ci....nice. My f600 has the 370ci and it is acceptable. Speaking of conversions, I bought this as a flat that was a delivery truck and traded another local tree guy for the dump bed that couldn't handle a nasty takedown (to just get it on the ground). It has a gigantic piston that dumps almost straight up. Lucked into that. Then I bought a Asplundh chip box from a wholesaler for 600$ and just bolted it to the flat, so I can put it on another flat dump sometime.


----------



## treevet (Jul 2, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> We built a removable chipbox into the EZ dumper which will hold about 8 yards.



How did you build the chip box that is on and off so easy? I think EZ sells one but I am sure it is way expensive.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 2, 2009)

treevet said:


> How did you build the chip box that is on and off so easy? I think EZ sells one but I am sure it is way expensive.



We fastened the cheater boards directly to the ez-dumper, crafted our chipbox to slide inside the cheater boards and rest atop the lip of the dumper. 4 bolts with wingnuts hold the box to the cheater boards.


----------



## treevet (Jul 2, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> We fastened the cheater boards directly to the ez-dumper, crafted our chipbox to slide inside the cheater boards and rest atop the lip of the dumper. 4 bolts with wingnuts hold the box to the cheater boards.



Like to see a pict of that. Sounds easy. I am leaning to the Truckcraft insert that is aluminum and weighs about 350 lbs less than a steel one. It will dump 7k lbs and comes with a bulkhead and sides at a price of $5k even with a 3 year guar. (installed). 

That under the bed unit I was considering comes in at $3k and takes around 12 to 15 hours installation time that I would have to pay my mechanic and have the hassle of transplanting it on a new truck. Anyone else have a Truckcraft aluminum insert?


----------



## treevet (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

treevet said:


> Like to see a pict of that. Sounds easy. I am leaning to the Truckcraft insert that is aluminum and weighs about 350 lbs less than a steel one. It will dump 7k lbs and comes with a bulkhead and sides at a price of $5k even with a 3 year guar. (installed).
> 
> That under the bed unit I was considering comes in at $3k and takes around 12 to 15 hours installation time that I would have to pay my mechanic and have the hassle of transplanting it on a new truck. Anyone else have a Truckcraft aluminum insert?



If you go to our website, choicetreecare.com, you can see a glimpse of it in the pictures section approx. 12-15 pics into the oak trim job. The lettering on the sides is on the cheater boards and inside that is where the chipbox slides.


----------



## treevet (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check it out after work.


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Jul 3, 2009)

The truck looks cool. It's always great to get ideas from guys on AS. Yall's Maple "thinning" on the other hand doesn't look like the best of advertising for a professional tree service. Looks like a lot of heading cuts were the end result.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 3, 2009)

Daddy M Dawg said:


> The truck looks cool. It's always great to get ideas from guys on AS. Yall's Maple "thinning" on the other hand doesn't look like the best of advertising for a professional tree service. Looks like a lot of heading cuts were the end result.



Yeah, that maple's a work in progress and I've been beat up pretty bad from the guys here already. AThat's how you learn though. The truck's ok, but far too small for the direction we're headed. I'm assuming my new chipper will be able to pack it full in about 5 minutes.


----------



## SLlandscape (Jul 4, 2009)

my main concern would be the hardware. specifically the bolts, they don't appear to be grade 8 bolts. also, if there are bushings on the hinges and what are they made of.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 15, 2009)

treevet said:


> Like to see a pict of that.




Here's some better pics, vet. It's definitely a bit redneck looking but it gets the job done. On the first pic you can see the pressure treated cheater boards on the far left with the chip box insert a few inches inside them held on with wingnuts. As you can see in the second pic the box slides right in and bolts on. 2-3 minutes, tops. Overall the truck looks decent, but not quite there if ya know what I mean. This is why we're planning on buying a nice cdl level chip truck and simply saving the ezdumper to put in our pickup when we send the ford on it's merry way. It looks much cleaner without the chip box but we'll always have that option in a pinch.


----------



## treevet (Jul 15, 2009)

That truck looks just fine Blakesmaster. Options are everything in this biz. My theory all along is to use mostly older stuff so I can double up on everything and work mostly locally so it is not a strain on the equipment. I have pretty much decided on the Truckcraft. One came in but the bulkhead will take a couple of weeks to get here. That will give me a second wood delivery truck for half cords and little run around dump to take up in yards. It only weighs 400lbs. I am not much on the pretty boy trucks. I am gonna work any truck I buy. It will look like showroom on the outside but that is about it. Better be ready to wear some sawdust if you get in my cab.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 15, 2009)

treevet said:


> That truck looks just fine Blakesmaster. Options are everything in this biz. My theory all along is to use mostly older stuff so I can double up on everything and work mostly locally so it is not a strain on the equipment. I have pretty much decided on the Truckcraft. One came in but the bulkhead will take a couple of weeks to get here. That will give me a second wood delivery truck for half cords and little run around dump to take up in yards. It only weighs 400lbs. I am not much on the pretty boy trucks. I am gonna work any truck I buy. It will look like showroom on the outside but that is about it. Better be ready to wear some sawdust if you get in my cab.



From what I have read about Truckcraft they are the way to go. Pay load, and never rust I just wish they were not five k


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree Rope but have been going around with this in my head for years and I could have been using one through those years on past 3 trucks. They are about 2k more than an ez etc. and probably worth it for the weight and the looks. I see it as a better accessory than a lift, rapper wheels and big tires that prob run about that much and you can make $ with this expense. It is the delivering of half cords ($160 per) that is the biggest factor to me in even doing anything. Also will stuff a few logs in it with the mini and maybe some rakings or grindings.

That under bed lift is nice but for $3k, 12 to 14 hour installation, inability to easily put it on your next truck, questionable stability of bed, difficulty in gassing up (I assume as in the last one I had) I changed my mind.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2009)

treevet said:


> I agree Rope but have been going around with this in my head for years and I could have been using one through those years on past 3 trucks. They are about 2k more than an ez etc. and probably worth it for the weight and the looks. I see it as a better accessory than a lift, rapper wheels and big tires that prob run about that much and you can make $ with this expense. It is the delivering of half cords ($160 per) that is the biggest factor to me in even doing anything. Also will stuff a few logs in it with the mini and maybe some rakings or grindings.
> 
> That under bed lift is nice but for $3k, 12 to 14 hour installation, inability to easily put it on your next truck, questionable stability of bed, difficulty in gassing up (I assume as in the last one I had) I changed my mind.



Yeah one thing that makes your idea here kick is; it can easily be transferred to a new truck should need be but I am sure you knew that. I looked at that product over and over should have made Dodge install it when I bought my truck lol a full cord is 150 here


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

treevet said:


> I agree Rope but have been going around with this in my head for years and I could have been using one through those years on past 3 trucks. They are about 2k more than an ez etc. and probably worth it for the weight and the looks. I see it as a better accessory than a lift, rapper wheels and big tires that prob run about that much and you can make $ with this expense. It is the delivering of half cords ($160 per) that is the biggest factor to me in even doing anything. Also will stuff a few logs in it with the mini and maybe some rakings or grindings.
> 
> That under bed lift is nice but for $3k, 12 to 14 hour installation, inability to easily put it on your next truck, questionable stability of bed, difficulty in gassing up (I assume as in the last one I had) I changed my mind.



I think you got the right idea, vet. If you want me to design a chipbox for you I will, lol. I'm not a half bad carpenter as long as you don't give me a circular saw, I'm much better at squaring boards with 72 LGX, ya know?


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2009)

Might take ya up on that Blakesmaster. Just ordered it today. They got one in for me but because my truck is brand new it has a deeper bed and they need to order a spacer kit and a dif reservoir. It has the improved capacity from 6klbs to 7klbs tho. 

I did not want the bulkhead or the swing away sides so I got it for $4300plustx. installed. All that will show is the aluminum around the top of the bed and Truckcraft tailgate.


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> full cord is 150 here



Not everybody is gonna pay what I want to get here either. You have to find the right people and give them the best wood.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 16, 2009)

treevet said:


> Not everybody is gonna pay what I want to get here either. You have to find the right people and give them the best wood.



I have nothing but seasoned red and white oak hickory I don't even save hackbury,mulberry and other semi good wood nothing but the best and I always have more of it than I can split Congratulations on your dump tell us how you like it I am sure it is the best dump for a pickup and will last until you retire and longer.


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have nothing but seasoned red and white oak hickory I don't even save hackbury,mulberry and other semi good wood nothing but the best and I always have more of it than I can split Congratulations on your dump tell us how you like it I am sure it is the best dump for a pickup and will last until you retire and longer.



I like that red oak and esp. the hick, but the white oak is hard to start but is good to throw on later as an all nighter.

How much wood do you sell Rope? We don't sell that much. Need more space.

We just starting to accumulate a pile. When the Eab hits, we gonna be burried (not a bad thing).


----------



## treevet (Jul 16, 2009)

;Here's another...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 17, 2009)

treevet said:


> I like that red oak and esp. the hick, but the white oak is hard to start but is good to throw on later as an all nighter.
> 
> How much wood do you sell Rope? We don't sell that much. Need more space.
> 
> We just starting to accumulate a pile. When the Eab hits, we gonna be burried (not a bad thing).



Now me is jealous, lol I want your tw, you are getting very,very relaxed, when I snap my fingers you will immediately give ropen your TW splitter snap:monkey: You got a nice set up. I have a slow troybuilt splitter but have a pile approx 13 cords I did early spring. How fast will that splitter do a cord? I have actually thought on getting one and advertising firewood as a supplement. I burnt 12 cords last year and sold a few not even trying I imagine it would not be terribly hard to sell but need to get four cords out each day to equal a bad day in the bucket.


PS what is eab?


----------



## treevet (Jul 17, 2009)

I heat my house with wood like you do so if no wood sells it is not a complete loss. Yeah the worst day doing tree work is way better than firewood but if you have no work it is good or good as a filler at the end of the day for the help.

Lot of variables as to how fast a cord is split. If you have the 6 way wedge and all the size wood that matches up with it then it goes real fast esp. if 2 men on it. 

Both splitter and conveyor and splitter accessories is about $16k I think, I probably would choose this unit if I had it to do over again....


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally decided and bought Truckcraft unit. It is very well made product. It flies up and not bad down either. Only prob is loss of rear mirror view and I have been leaving the tail gate partially down on chains in slots.

Turned out to cost only $500. more than the under bed, plus didn't have to wait 5 to 7 weeks and pay in full up front. No addit. cost of stated 12 to 15 hours install. Easily transferred to next truck (it did need a no cost modifier for 09 truck because of higher sides). Puts up 7k lbs. 

Opted to go without bulkhead and sides as I like the look and saved a little $. I will prob fabricate some sides for loading firewood to protect the bed sides



.


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2009)

treevet said:


>



Snazy indeed should last and last


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope so. Also got a 3 year guar. Trying to just buy stuff that makes money.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2009)

treevet said:


> I hope so. Also got a 3 year guar. Trying to just buy stuff that makes money.



Yeah that's what I have done and I guess it works sometimes and sometimes it don't. It is nice to have options to be diversified ya know. I got a tw 6 and been using it some


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah that's what I have done and I guess it works sometimes and sometimes it don't. It is nice to have options to be diversified ya know. I got a tw 6 and been using it some



That's cool man. Couldn't quite make out what your splitter was in the f wood forum. You bring out the true character of those machines when you add the conveyor (doesn't have to be a TWolf or even expensive) so you can get the damn stuff out from underfoot they make so much wood.

Ditto on the diversification. :agree2:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

treevet said:


> Finally decided and bought Truckcraft unit. It is very well made product. It flies up and not bad down either. Only prob is loss of rear mirror view and I have been leaving the tail gate partially down on chains in slots.
> 
> Turned out to cost only $500. more than the under bed, plus didn't have to wait 5 to 7 weeks and pay in full up front. No addit. cost of stated 12 to 15 hours install. Easily transferred to next truck (it did need a no cost modifier for 09 truck because of higher sides). Puts up 7k lbs.
> 
> ...



Cheers, man. Looks great!


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks Blakes


----------



## treevet (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll keep y'all posted if any glitches but it seems bulletproof.


----------



## bosshog (Aug 12, 2009)

*Load Hog*

Try the www.loadhog.com website for a well engineered no welding product specific kit to convert your truck.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 12, 2009)

looks gooood treevet. gonna throw a plow on that truck too?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2009)

treevet said:


> Finally decided and bought Truckcraft unit. It is very well made product. It flies up and not bad down either. Only prob is loss of rear mirror view and I have been leaving the tail gate partially down on chains in slots.
> 
> Turned out to cost only $500. more than the under bed, plus didn't have to wait 5 to 7 weeks and pay in full up front. No addit. cost of stated 12 to 15 hours install. Easily transferred to next truck (it did need a no cost modifier for 09 truck because of higher sides). Puts up 7k lbs.
> 
> ...



Looks good man! Congrats!

Nice to see something you havent gotten at with that paint roller - please stop that.


----------



## treevet (Aug 13, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Looks good man! Congrats!
> 
> Nice to see something you havent gotten at with that paint roller - please stop that.



You mean like this....haha


----------



## treevet (Aug 13, 2009)

oldirty said:


> looks gooood treevet. gonna throw a plow on that truck too?



I am searching for an old one OD. Not much in snow removal around here. Also would like to put one on my 87 yota 4 by, I just rebuilt. It is like a spider.


----------



## stihlhere (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like you would need those under bed braces to extend all the way to the front of bed, that aint your 1970s American steel its your2009 American tin can!!!!!!!!! not knocking your truck in particular just all trucks made in the last 20 years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treevet (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree, but I went with the insert and it has quite an impressive under bed structure of its own.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 17, 2009)

treevet said:


> You mean like this....haha



Look at the size of the bucket on that thing! Crikey, you could put a bathtub in that sucker!


----------



## treevet (Aug 17, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Look at the size of the bucket on that thing! Crikey, you could put a bathtub in that sucker!



Crikey?, where you from ....Sydney, Conneticut? 75 foot Teco, great for loading wood into if nec. Great on big takedowns with a crane or without. 

With all your comments on equipment you must have cranes, multiple- buckets, stumpers, skid steers, spray rigs, chippers, spray rigs, log dumps with loaders, Timberwolf firewood stuff, sawmill, tub grinder, a huge equipment facility, a huge house in the Conn. suburbs and a load of toys to choose from to play with on lengthy vacations.

Why did you delete your post on the firetruck thread about ford gas trucks suck and stenciled logos etc. all garbage?

I want to see YOUR stuff MDS.....post em up.....the world wants to know what you got....:bringit:.......opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 20, 2009)

treevet said:


> Crikey?, where you from ....Sydney, Conneticut? 75 foot Teco, great for loading wood into if nec. Great on big takedowns with a crane or without.
> 
> With all your comments on equipment you must have cranes, multiple- buckets, stumpers, skid steers, spray rigs, chippers, spray rigs, log dumps with loaders, Timberwolf firewood stuff, sawmill, tub grinder, a huge equipment facility, a huge house in the Conn. suburbs and a load of toys to choose from to play with on lengthy vacations.
> 
> ...



Sydney Ct, lol.

as far as equipment goes: I have pretty much a kicka$$ setup for one crew, something for everything.

Dont recall the post about the firetruck...probably a few too many. Happens sometimes.

I would post my stuff I suppose, but I've tried and am just not skilled enough with this dang thing - when I was a kid they had Radio Shack TRS-80's (or something like that) in school, so really not a computer geek, missed that. Heck, I remember the Commodore vic 20 or some :censored:


----------



## oldirty (Aug 20, 2009)

mds got a kick ass bucket for sure. nice chipper with a winch and a sweet tractor. indeed a solid lineup when he pulls up for the job, i can vouch for that.

and again i can vouch for the mini fridge having a few beers in it although i did not touch any of them. lol.

hey treevet, nice fleet man. hard work has done you well.


----------



## treevet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks OD, I have seen some of your stuff and ditto.

MDS....just take a 100 buck digital camera and take some picts (set on the smallest size) then go home and plug the cord given you into the matching ends in your camera and then the computer. The computer will ID your camera itself.

Then after the picts. are transported in to the storage, you have to wait until you see "done" bottom left.....you can bring em in.

Go to reply, left press the paper clip above and you will see browse, left press that and you will be able to left press "my documents", then go to "my pictures" and double left click on it. Find the pict you want and left click on it (the pict). 

In the bottom right of the box click on "open". Then go to the upper right of the newly appeared screen and 

Left click on "upload" . Wait a minute or two and the address will appear magically on your screen. 

RIGHT click ON the address and you will see a list of options. LEFT click on "Copy". 

You are done with this screen so go in the upper right and left click on the 3rd box from the right that will reduce the current screen and it is gone.

Now left click on the little square box in the initial "reply" screen that has a yellow color in it and 2 mountains in it and a little sun above them.

Right click on "insert image" (I think) and a list will drop down and left click on "paste". You should now see the address of the pict in your post. 

Go to the bottom of your reply and left click "preview post" and you will see if pict got embedded.

Only prob you may have is if the pict is too big. Make sure your camera is set on the smallest size and it should work. If not it can be reduced by a fairly involved process.

Anyone want to add anything to this or correct pls do.


----------



## treevet (Aug 21, 2009)

screwed up the first time


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

treevet said:


> screwed up the first time



I was wondering why you were posting pics of my girlfriend, treevet. lol I thought I'd seen pics of MDS's set up here at one point but I have no idea where to find them.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2009)

oldirty said:


> mds got a kick ass bucket for sure. nice chipper with a winch and a sweet tractor. indeed a solid lineup when he pulls up for the job, i can vouch for that.
> 
> and again i can vouch for the mini fridge having a few beers in it although i did not touch any of them. lol.
> 
> hey treevet, nice fleet man. hard work has done you well.



Thanks for the kind words regarding the equipment oldirty.

There is a sweet intenational 4700 in the tree trader, already green. I thought about adding that to the little fleet, but chickened out. 

Next year maybe...I'm just gonna start saving though, no more payments for me.


----------



## treevet (Sep 27, 2009)

Have had some pm's on the Truckcraft so just passing on that it is working great. At full dump it does not touch the pintel hitch and with the tailgate down. Having the gate down it keeps the wood off of the chrome bumper. It throws up a full load like getting an ant off its back and goes up fast. Has a 7k cap. if I have not mentioned that.


----------



## treevet (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## treevet (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## treevet (Sep 27, 2009)

Real solid bed that does not dent when you throw chunks in, but I am gonna have to protect that window soon.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 28, 2009)

treevet said:


> I am gonna have to protect that window soon.



I thought that when I saw your first new pic. lol Looks good, though!


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 28, 2009)

treevet said:


> Real solid bed that does not dent when you throw chunks in, but I am gonna have to protect that window soon.



That's a sweet outfit!...I wanna be you when I grow up.


----------



## treevet (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, Blakes, 

But....no chance of that (you being me when you grow up) as I have not grown up yet and that would leave you being me grown up not grown up when you are me all grown up........


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 28, 2009)

treevet said:


> > But....no chance of that (you being me when you grow up) as I have not grown up yet and that would leave you being me grown up not grown up when you are me all grown up........



Okay, but I still respect your classy post's, your knowledge about your work, your awesome machinery, and your service to our great country...semper fidelis...I salute you!


----------



## treevet (Sep 28, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Okay, but I still respect your classy post's, your knowledge about your work, your awesome machinery, and your service to our great country...semper fidelis...I salute you!



Thanks tarzanstree and right back atcha

Semper fi oooooorahhhhhh


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 29, 2009)

treevet said:


> Thanks tarzanstree and right back atcha
> 
> Semper fi oooooorahhhhhh



Oh no! ah ah ahhhhh UUUUURahhhhh

:angrysoapbox: Camp Lejeune water....


----------



## treevet (Sep 29, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Oh no! ah ah ahhhhh UUUUURahhhhh
> 
> :angrysoapbox: Camp Lejeune water....



Lol, "the crotch" even stickin it to ya after ya outta there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 29, 2009)

treevet said:


> Lol, "the crotch" even stickin it to ya after ya outta there.:hmm3grin2orange:



I have several conic problems that fall in the "no conclusive evidence" column of the NAS report.


----------



## treevet (Oct 1, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have several conic problems that fall in the "no conclusive evidence" column of the NAS report.



Even if they were conclusive JPS, Obama ain't gonna pay for it. They all hate the military.:bang:


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 1, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have several conic problems that fall in the "no conclusive evidence" column of the NAS report.



And I salute you too sir! This goes out to anybody on here that is, or has been in the Military. You all have my support, and my utmost respect!


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is the set up I bought after looking at various dump systems. I can take my miniskid to the job with no ramps or trailer needed. I can also drop the box and have the guys loading it if I have to take the truck somewhere.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Oct 9, 2009)

Koa Man said:


> Here is the set up I bought after looking at various dump systems. I can take my miniskid to the job with no ramps or trailer needed. I can also drop the box and have the guys loading it if I have to take the truck somewhere.


 





Interesting!

http://www.powerdecks.com/products.aspx


----------



## treevet (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice, what is the capacity of the box and set up?


----------



## Koa Man (Oct 10, 2009)

The manufacturer says not to load more than 2000 lbs., but hard to figure out the weight when you are loading brush and small logs. Heaviest load I had in it was 2380 lbs. and the unit picked it up with no problem. Most of the time I go on the scale between 1300-1600 lbs. net weight.

The unit itself weighs about 700 lbs.


----------



## treevet (Oct 10, 2009)

That is much more versatile than my Truckcraft by being able to take it off to load and Truckcraft just came out with a new neat unit that dumps both ways sideways but it is also in the one ton capacity range for loads.

The nice thing about the Truckcraft is it is rated at 7,000 lbs. Probably have trouble getting that much on a one ton pickup but it won't balk on any load and if you did get that much on it, it's gonna dump it. Plus the unit is just over 400 lbs and actually makes the truck ride smoother than without it.


----------

